# solo soy yo... o nepomuk os parece una mierda?

## papu

pues eso no entiendo que ocurre con esa utilidad si es que es una infecta porquería o es que aún no va bien, porque no se porque diablos la activan sino funciona, almenos a mi no me funciona ,ni me ha funcionado , solo me da problemas de todo tipo...

la integración el dolphin parecía útil pero simplemente no funciona

¿soy el único que odia profundamente el nopomuk ?

si alguna vez tengo reinstalar el s.o, seguramente pondré otro gestor de escritorio kde cada vez me va peor jeje 

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No soy usuario de KDE como para opinar que tan "una mierda" o no sea el tal nepuk ese pero el solo hecho de que hablen de semántico/social/etc ya me da mala espina. En entornos de escritorio soy de la idea de que mejor que falte y no que sobre. Por ahora con XFCE voy sobre rieles, el equilibrio justo...

Salud!

----------

## gringo

uso kde esporádicamente en mi ordenador de sobremesa asi que tampoco puedo decir que sea usuario de kde. 

No sé si es una mierda o no pero desde luego parece inservible: o bien no funciona y si funciona requiere una cantidad enorme de recursos. Desde luego no parece apto para un sistema que no disponga de un hardware potente.

La verdad no entiendo muy bien varias cosas del desarollo de este kde, cada versión que sale se supone que arregla problemas conocidos ( como es lo normal) pero al menos en mi máquina esto del "semantic desktop" no funciona como debería.

Otra cosa que me sorprendió es que tiene el así llamado "interfaz netbook" ... de verdad alguien instala kde en un netbook ?

saluetes

----------

## papu

bien parece no soy el único que piensa o mismo, no es que no funcione bien es que además está tan integrado en el kde que da constantemente por saco , consume recursos si pero es porque fa fatal, yo tengo un pc potente y realmente no creo sea ese el problema sino que simplemente es una cagada de los desarrolladores de kde y que al estar tan profundamente integrado en el KDE o bien no les sale a cuenta mejorarlo de momento( porque a lo mejor no se puede) o porque no tienen ni idea de que hacer ya  :Smile: 

No puedo quejarme por algo gratuito , solo es una crítica,  ya que esto por ahora y ya hace bastante tiempo es un lastre y una absoluta inutilidad para el  kde.  Por eso la próxima vez que meta un gui seguramente no sea kde.

Prescindiendo de todo esto , el gran problema en linux es el LAMENTABLE SOPORTE de drivers graficos por parte de las compañias (nvidia, ati...) mientras eso siga así linux no terminará de arrancar jamás para el uso cotidiano como s.o de escritorio "para todos los públicos".

p.d: me da la impresión el foro esta fallando , tontea con mi log in y me ha desaparecido un mensaje de este post xD

saludos, adéu.

----------

## JotaCE

Yo creo que no hace falta calificativos tan corrientes, tal vez exajero, pero asi pienso.

Salu2

----------

## Brazlee

Espero no confundirme, pero creo haber utilizado nepomuk.

El principal problema era el espacio necesario para indexar los metadatos... 

Opino como JotaCE, si no se quiere utilizar los recursos de hardware para nepomuk o si se es un poco paranoico basta con no instalarlo  :Wink: .

@papu Controla tus use flags (había una para semantic-desktop), no te instales todo KDE y sobretodo no hace falta reinstalar Gentoo.

¡Saludos!

----------

## papu

 *Brazlee wrote:*   

> Espero no confundirme, pero creo haber utilizado nepomuk.
> 
> El principal problema era el espacio necesario para indexar los metadatos... 
> 
> Opino como JotaCE, si no se quiere utilizar los recursos de hardware para nepomuk o si se es un poco paranoico basta con no instalarlo .
> ...

 

si ya lo sé, tengo el nepomuk puesto por defecto, sin configurar nada, e indexa poco y no me da  por saco, el problema es que me gustaría usarlo en el dolphin pero simplemente no funciona y eso si  me jode la verdad jajaja. Ahora no me da por saco pero me dió mucho en el pasado y aún a veces me salen mensajes estúpidos de errores extraños, o algún paquete que da conflictos raros.

Veré si quito el semantic ese pero creo que no baste ya que es necesario creo nepomuk/strigi para kde basico , pero no estoy muy  seguro.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Si bien creo que JotaCE tiene razón, también supongo que este programita te hizo algo feo para que estes molesto con él.

Toma en cuenta además de lo que te han dicho ya que cuando usas un entorno de escritorio corres el riesgo de instalar cosas (dependencias) que tal vez nunca uses e incluso te puedan causar algún problemita. Yo usaba Gnome y me pasaba eso con algunos componentes, había aplicaciones que su defecto era pedirme como dependencia Totem (este ejemplo es el de Decibel Audio Player), lo cual era horrible!!, lo que hice fue quitar todo eso, no usar Gnome y ser feliz. Como te dicen arriba, manipula las USE Flags, si no te gusta el software busca alternativas hay muchas que funcionan tan bien como los entornos de escritorio.

----------

## papu

lo que comento va más por la inoperancia del programa que por ahora es total, nunca me ha servido desde que salio no se cuanto hace, ahora no me da problemas , actualmente, pero sigue con algún que otro error de vez en cuando, nada grave.

Hablo en general, lo de usar una palabra u otra, a mi me sirven todas por igual las incluídas en el diccionario e incluso las que no lo están  :Smile:  me gusta la palabra "mierda" porque es potente , gráfica e intensa   :Razz:  , pero podría haber usado muchas otras es cierto.

No se que otros GUI podría yo escoger a parte del gnome o kde , me gustan simples pero sin dejar de banda opciones como opengl o etc, no se como anda el panorama jaja, para otra vez poner otra.

Cambiando de tema y para no crear otro hilo, si alguien me da una idea de : porque a cada inicio de kde la COMPOSICIÓN esta desactivada, me  informa las notificaciones del KDE que  hay un programa la ha suspendido , y cada vez he de inciarla a mano, domo diablos puedo saber quien es la culpable , en el caso eso sea posible de alguna manera claro  :Smile: 

saludos, adéu.

----------

## JotaCE

 *papu wrote:*   

> lo que comento va más por la inoperancia del programa que por ahora es total, nunca me ha servido desde que salio no se cuanto hace, ahora no me da problemas , actualmente, pero sigue con algún que otro error de vez en cuando, nada grave.
> 
> Hablo en general, lo de usar una palabra u otra, a mi me sirven todas por igual las incluídas en el diccionario e incluso las que no lo están  me gusta la palabra "mierda" porque es potente , gráfica e intensa   , pero podría haber usado muchas otras es cierto.
> 
> No se que otros GUI podría yo escoger a parte del gnome o kde , me gustan simples pero sin dejar de banda opciones como opengl o etc, no se como anda el panorama jaja, para otra vez poner otra.
> ...

 

Por eso mi joven y honorable colega.... es menos agresivo decir "inoperante" a decir que es una "mierda"

Es software libre y alguien se esta quemando las pestañas por y para ti. 

Si no te gusta no lo maltrates, solo ignoralo y ya!

Saludos!

----------

## papu

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

>  *papu wrote:*   lo que comento va más por la inoperancia del programa que por ahora es total, nunca me ha servido desde que salio no se cuanto hace, ahora no me da problemas , actualmente, pero sigue con algún que otro error de vez en cuando, nada grave.
> 
> Hablo en general, lo de usar una palabra u otra, a mi me sirven todas por igual las incluídas en el diccionario e incluso las que no lo están  me gusta la palabra "mierda" porque es potente , gráfica e intensa   , pero podría haber usado muchas otras es cierto.
> 
> No se que otros GUI podría yo escoger a parte del gnome o kde , me gustan simples pero sin dejar de banda opciones como opengl o etc, no se como anda el panorama jaja, para otra vez poner otra.
> ...

 

pues eso dije que era una crítica dura, ya comenté que ya bastante hace la gente por nosotros y que podamos usarlo gratis, pero el decir lo que uno piensa para mi tiene mucha más importancia que todo lo demás, lo primero la libertat de expresión  :Smile: 

saludos, adéu.

----------

## papu

repetido, ¡perdón!  :Very Happy:   a veces falla el foro 

saludos, adéu.

----------

## papu

repetido, ¡perdón!  :Very Happy:  a veces falla el foro segunda parte.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Txema

Papu, yo tengo KDE funcionando a la perfección consumiendo lo mínimo, con la composición activada siempre y sin problemas y en cuanto al grandioso nepomuk... -semantic-desktop como USE global, no quiero ni oír hablar del escritorio semántico, es absurdo y, para lo poco o nada que hace, consume una burrada de RAM. He leído por ahí que entonces es que te falta más RAM, tenía 2 GB e iba apretao y si me daba por abrir el WoW o al Okular le daba por empezar a comer memoria se colgaba todo el PC, ahora tengo 4 GB de RAM y el nepomuk totalmente eliminado de mis sistema y yo tan contento xDD

Lo único que me jode es la maldita integración, ahora Dolphin no me muestra los metadatos de mis fotografías y es algo que me duele, porque antes, sin el dichoso nepomuk funcionaba de maravilla sin consumir nada ^^"

En fin... por cierto, buenas, que hacía tiempo que no pasaba por aquí xDD

----------

## papu

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Papu, yo tengo KDE funcionando a la perfección consumiendo lo mínimo, con la composición activada siempre y sin problemas y en cuanto al grandioso nepomuk... -semantic-desktop como USE global, no quiero ni oír hablar del escritorio semántico, es absurdo y, para lo poco o nada que hace, consume una burrada de RAM. He leído por ahí que entonces es que te falta más RAM, tenía 2 GB e iba apretao y si me daba por abrir el WoW o al Okular le daba por empezar a comer memoria se colgaba todo el PC, ahora tengo 4 GB de RAM y el nepomuk totalmente eliminado de mis sistema y yo tan contento xDD
> 
> Lo único que me jode es la maldita integración, ahora Dolphin no me muestra los metadatos de mis fotografías y es algo que me duele, porque antes, sin el dichoso nepomuk funcionaba de maravilla sin consumir nada ^^"
> 
> En fin... por cierto, buenas, que hacía tiempo que no pasaba por aquí xDD

 

si a mi lo que me molesta es la intregración, no tengo problemas de pc , tengo 4gigas( que poco miráis las firmas jajaja), y bueno ya que lo tengo activado que vaya la búsqueda en dolphin que si me serviria pero , va ser que no.

lo del tema drivers gráficos es la caja de pandora del linux y bueno hablar de ello no lleva a ninguna parte, al menos actualmente puedo usar opengl ( de aquella manera) pero a cada inicio de sesión la maldita composición se desactiva temporalmente por alguna aplicación , según menciona los pops up informativos de kde, eso si sin decir cual claro xDD.

¿entonces desactivando -semantic-desktop que es lo que se quita exactamente? porque creo el kde base pide strigi/nepomuk por huevos, aunque no estoy seguro.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Txema

Claro que lo pide, si activas el semantic-desktop xDD

Yo no tengo instalado ni nepomuk ni strigi, y KDE funciona perfectamente y nunca se ha quejado.

En cuanto a drivers, lo único que sirve hoy día es nvidia, lo demás está en pañales.

----------

## papu

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Claro que lo pide, si activas el semantic-desktop xDD
> 
> Yo no tengo instalado ni nepomuk ni strigi, y KDE funciona perfectamente y nunca se ha quejado.
> 
> En cuanto a drivers, lo único que sirve hoy día es nvidia, lo demás está en pañales.

 

a pues si quitando el semantig me ahorro strigi y nepomuk? pues ya  ya tardo  luego lo miro aunque como hace tanto que tengo ahi los use no se que va pasar xD , como decias  que se te integraba en dolphin y no se que leches . Pero seguro tengo algun paquete que pide esas aplicaciones.

si bueno nvidia ya hace años iba notablmente bien, ati es una basura antes y ahora aunque segun parece libera codigo pero es un cuento chino porque da verguenza ajena lo mal que va ati en linux , en win le saco partido y prefiero esta marca a la otra pero todo lo que tienen de buenos en diseñar chips lo tienen de malo programando drivers.

Ahora curiosamente se me ha jodido el kopete xDD de repente se borraron las cuentas y da error al lanzarlo, es lo que tiene usar paquetes inestables pero lo prefiero asi , gentoo es lo que tiene mola trastear xD

saludos, adéu.

----------

## gsardou

Hola papu.

Lo que te comenta Txema es correcto. Solo con poner "-semantic-desktop" como USE global, ya eliminas por completo Nepomuk de tu KDE. Yo también lo tengo así desde las primeras betas de la 4.0, y sin problemas.

Es poco lo que puedo agregar a lo dicho por los demás foreros, pero debo confesar que a mi también Nepomuk me parece una porquería.

No es por Nepomuk en sí (es una pieza maravillosa de software), sino por lo inutil que me resulta tener un escritorio semántico.

Léo con frecuencia el blog de Aaron Seigo, uno de los desarrolladores más importantes de KDE, y el mismo admite que con frecuencia le dicen (educadamente) que Nepomuk es una "mierda".

Creo que el problema, es que en la mayoría de las distros es imposible quitarlo (me viene a la mente Kubuntu), dando a los usuarios nuevos de KDE una impresión lamentable.

Si lo miras desde una perspectiva histórica, Nepomuk salió poco después de que Microsoft anunciara que su Vista incorporaría dicha tecnología (al final era tan pesado, que lo eliminaron). Quizás se equivocaron al darle tanta importancia.

Pero bueno. También hay muchisima gente que suspira con cosas como ChromeOS, o con "la nube", o con tener un teléfono no apto para zurdos. Ya no me atrevo a ser muy crítico. Me estoy haciendo viejo   :Laughing: 

----------

## papu

bien ya quité el nopomuk , el strigi lo tengo más integrado y es necesario ya que tengo compilado con uses que lo piden, y no se si vale la pena quitarlo o lo dejo igual parece no molesta xD

```
[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/strigi-0.7.2  USE="clucene dbus qt4 -debug -exif -fam -hyperestraier -inotify (-log) -test" 0 kB 
```

¿para que sirve strigi? pone es un buscador(indexador)de escritorio pero donde se usa, es el buscador de aplicaciones que esta en el kdemenu?

saludos, adéu.

----------

